# Petco Arc bow front 6.25 nano tank low tech



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anybody have any suggestions on what to use for lighting. Thinking about the finnex dual 7000k .


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

$5-7 clip on lamp and $4 for 3 daylight cfl bulbs at walmart. I only use those bulbs now.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I love this tank...using the same one and picking up anther soon. This light works well. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-Nano-Plant-Performance/dp/B00BNRZB0S

I'm running a pair of them, but that's turning out to be very, very high light. One mounted a little higher would probably do, but you do get some darker spots off to the side of the sump with only one.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea I saw that light in your thread. I'm not aiming for hight light. I made a light bar out of wood that I have two clip on lights with cfl bulbs in will add another one maybe. I also plan on getting at least two more of them. They are such cool little tanks.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

starfire12 said:


> Yea I saw that light in your thread. I'm not aiming for hight light. I made a light bar out of wood that I have two clip on lights with cfl bulbs in will add another one maybe. I also plan on getting at least two more of them. They are such cool little tanks.


Don't take me to the bank on this, but a single one (I'm running a pair) 2-4 inches above water would likely be low light. 

Clip on lights are the way to go though for low light...use them as needed and keep the factory light for viewing.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Will add the other tanks as I get them set up.


----------

